# Desert Tortoise



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 16, 2011)

Here is a pic of the desert tort we saw today at colassal cave park in Vail, AZ  he was a handsome little guy!


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome, looks like a pretty natural habitat they have for him! Thanks for sharing that!!


----------



## ascott (Jul 16, 2011)

Very cool


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 17, 2011)

He had a sprinkler on one side, so I assume the make it rain for him on occasion  It was a great habitat, my husband and I got some good ideas from it.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks for sharing Jenn. See they have a mesquite tree with dropping seed pods so guess they are okay for torts!

He has a very large space to roam too


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 18, 2011)

DesertGrandma said:


> thanks for sharing Jenn. See they have a mesquite tree with dropping seed pods so guess they are okay for torts!
> 
> He has a very large space to roam too





I am such a dork, I didn't even think about that, lol! DUH! I am glad you noticed


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 18, 2011)

Yea! I love seeing tortoises like that!


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 18, 2011)

He certainly seemed happy. He had at least 3 hides, a lot of shade, different cactus and plants. It was very nice to see. Also anywhere you could buy trinkets, they had a donation box to purchase things for his enclosure


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## froghaven5 (Jul 18, 2011)

Really nice! Great to see how much space he has.


----------

